# GREEN HAIR ALGEA



## seba (Dec 17, 2007)

Hey guys my tank has been set up for about 6 months now, all levels are always perfect, 60 gal tank with a 30 gal sump/refugium with colpura algea growing, over the last couple of weeks I have noticed some green hair algea growing on my rocks and power heads. I took the power heads out and cleaned them, How can I get rid of the algea on the rocks?
using r/o water for water changes 10% every week.
The algea smell pretty bad too. 
As far as lights 1 150W MH, with 2 96 atinic lights running for about 10hrs

Inhabitants: 1 bubble anemoney, 2 clowns, 4 shrimps, 15 hermits, 10 turbo snails, and 4 other corals.


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

Might try a toothbrush, tweezers, etc. If you had bucket of RO water you might be able to clean them in that or saltwater. depends on how much and how big I would think.


----------



## Cody (Dec 22, 2007)

1077 said:


> Might try a toothbrush, tweezers, etc. If you had bucket of RO water you might be able to clean them in that or saltwater. depends on how much and how big I would think.


You'd want to try to pull everything out before trying to scrubb. Scrubbing can kill all life on the rock.


----------

